# So I was looking at mobile homes...



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I am wondering if buying from a mobile home dealer is anything like buying a car from a dealer, is there room for negotiation? Seems like nothing on the lot had a price tag. Does anyone have experiences to share? 

We will need a pad or piers, a new septic system, probably a new shallow well, and we have to get the old one off our land. (possibly demolished in place).


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Everything's negotiable. Shop around as much as you can.

You'd be surprised what people would haul off. I had a '50s vintage single wide on my land that I thought would have to be buried. Called the guy who hauled my new one in to see if he wanted it. He showed it to a young Hispanic couple, and a few days later it was gone. It was REALLY trashed but was pretty cool at one time with a pink bathtub and sinks, etc..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The price is not too negotiable at a dealer, but different dealers will have the same unit for varying prices. I helped a friend buy a singlewide earlier this year after her house burned. She knew she wanted a 16 x 80 Oak Creek and fell in love with a particular floor plan / color style. It was $5000.00 cheaper at one dealer than another. This was in the Austin, TX area. So do shop around. You can also negotiate the upgrades and options at times. Sometimes a dealer will throw in an extra to get your business. My friend got a "free" washer and dryer with hers.


----------

